# Post pics of your rare, nerdy possessions



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

aka the official SAS e-peen measuring thread?

So I thought it might be fun to show each other some of the rare, nerdy/geeky stuff we own. Maybe say a little about the items. So post pics of your rare games, comics, toys, whatever you consider to be nerdy paraphernalia.

*No stock photos please.* Take the picture yourself!

I'm going to try to keep it brief for now because I always post with the mindset that nobody will care. Video games are about the nerdiest things I own. I really don't consider myself to be much of a nerd or a geek. You see there? I don't even know which word to use! These are some of the rarer games I own. There are Sega CD and 3DO games here because me and my brother were rather spoiled kids.










Gonna go row by row here

So Paper Mario and Conker's BFD aren't extremely rare, but they are rare N64 games and I doubt anyone else here has them.

Final Fight CD we fished out of the bargain bin at Toys R Us, Xmas 1995 I believe. Great game. Sonic CD we bought at the awesome yet unfortunately short-lived Incredible Universe. Just how awesome was that place? They sold Jaguar and Neo-Geo there! Spider-Man we orginally rented in the 90's but the copy you see here I bought on eBay in the 2000's. The game has a great hard rock soundtrack done by the same team that did the American Sonic CD soundtrack. I have it up on youtube. Power Rangers is from the same bargain bin where we found Final Fight. The game is garbage and I've said so in the "worst game" thread.

My brother is the RPG player so that's why we have the two Lunar games. I've been meaning to play them one of these days. Sewer Shark was the pack-in game in our Sega CD. Sega Classics was given to me by a high school buddy whose Model 1 Sega CD was out of commission. I think it was a pack-in game for that model.

Ballz is from a Best Buy bargain bin. That game also sucks. Super Turbo is also from Incredible Universe :cry. Gex was the pack-in game for the 3DO and Sol-Feace was another game that my buddy gave me. Moar like Sol Feces? It's a side-scrolling shooter and I don't like those kinds of games.


----------



## Carl is An Awesome Possum (Mar 5, 2014)

My favorite nerdy possession in the universe.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

favorite super nintendo game. 








original n64 I got when I was a youngin. 









Yeeeeeeeeeee. It's sideways but don't care to fix it.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I got lots of nerdy stuff. Nothing much too rare though...

Okay, how about this.










Pretty sure I'm the only one out there with an extremely poorly done silhouette of Darth Vader punched into brass, in a nice wood frame.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

These six Sega Saturns, all of them NTSC-J (Japanese) versions. Four of them are the Model 1 Grey ones which are launch edition, manufactured in late 1994, when the Sega Saturn was first ever released in Japan.

The dark grey one is a Victor Saturn (V-Saturn), also a Model 1 launch edition manufactured in late 1994.

The white one is a Model 2 manufactured in 1996 and suffering from the usual yellowing of older white consoles. ;_;


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, I'm really jealous, BillDauterive. I really want a Saturn with the Panzer Dragoon games.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Eggshell said:


> Wow, I'm really jealous, BillDauterive. I really want a Saturn with the Panzer Dragoon games.


Thank you. 
Ebay is my best friend, haha. 

I never got to play the Sega Saturn when it came out during my childhood. 
It wasn't available in the country I was living in at the time and even if it was, my parents 99% likely would not have bought it for me.

So I guess I just wanted to splurge and go all out recently and live that part of my childhood which never was.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I approve of this thread

and I still Hate that I sold panzer dragoon saga to the game shop in town for £2 only to find it being worth considerably more a few years on..:no

I don't have anything worth posting, I'm too ruthless with selling old games/consoles and now most of stuff is digital..sigh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know how nerdy it is but here's a (not great) pic of my DIY olive oil lamp


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I have any rare stuff.. I have a Legend of Zelda DS lite (limited edition supposedly) though and the collectors edition of the Cataclysm WoW expansion.. But they burnt the wrong soundtrack to the CD so it looks like the soundtrack to Cataclysm but is actually the soundtrack to Warcraft 3. What are the chances? This is basically my life in a nutshell.  the artbook is badass though.

I'm too cheap for spending a lot of money on that sort of thing usually.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Issue #1 and first appearnance of Kirby's Eternals.


First appearance of Ditko's The Creeper.


First issue of Ted Kord as the Blue Beetle and first appearance of The Question (my avatar).


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore









Drakengard 3 Collector's Edition. Looks like it's doubled in prince since it was released a few days ago.









I also have Lunar Silver Star Story Complete and Earthbound, but they're in the garage and I have to look for them. If I'm not too lazy I'll go look for them and take a pic.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Ghostbusters proton pack (not quite finished yet; taking a break!)


PKE meter (same movie as above) and my RC heli's!


----------

